# first char seems to missing during login console fbsd



## raxeax (Jan 30, 2009)

hi,
i aware that, after freebsd 7.1 boots, and during console login, like below.

FreeBSD/i386 (Amnesiac) (ttyv0)

login: _

the first character that you type doesn't seem to shows up. so i need to type twice the same characters, assume my login is root,
i need to type two "r" then only the one "r" get shown on the login.

is this a feature? or bug?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not a feature.  I recall *very vaguely* the
same, more likely a similar error-- in the
past once.  But it could have been something
different.  I think I found the fix within a few
hours.


----------

